

Rare Imagery of Flipped Icebergs in Antarctica - davidbarker
http://www.alexcornell.com/#/antarctica/

======
alexcornell
Haha thanks for posting. I was reluctant to share here due to the limited
amount of "hacking" involved -- but glad you liked it!

~~~
davidbarker
Fantastic images. The ice looks so clean, and lick-able!

